# Why auto completion is not working in some Excel files?



## jaymro (Jul 11, 2012)

Dear friends,
Any one please help to sort out my problem.
In some of my Excel files auto-complete option is not working,  though in Options->Edit->Autocomplete box is checked. Autocomplete option works well in some other files I created before and after these particular files. 

I'm working in a company and it use MS office 2003 and operating system MS Windows XP professional SP2.
If needed I'm ready to forward the file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derek Brown (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome to The Board.
You may find the answer/solution to your particular problem in one of the MrExcel podcasts.
On 'Youtube' search for something like "MrExcel autocomplete" and you will find several.
For example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2eT-jAlDhQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qLPPWUqAFI


----------



## jaymro (Jul 14, 2012)

Dear Derek,
Thanks for the reply.
I checked a few videos(struggling with the accent).But unfortunately I could't find any solution for my problem. 
I want to complete cells in a column with the word 'coded' against some file data which is in the previous column. I prepare it for every month. It work with other similar files except one or two. I could not identify any reason for these particular files. Interestingly, it works when I enter some other words(eg: DONE) in these cells.
I replaced all the 'CODED' with 'DONE' using 'find and replace' option. Still it is not working.
Could it be any formatting problem?


----------

